
Show HN: Trim Kim- Enunciable URL Shortener - traghav
http://trim.kim/AnotherMotherRather
======
kseistrup
Fun idea, but for me the rhyming part makes the URLs much less memorable.

~~~
traghav
Thanks for the feedback! I was toying with making adjective-noun-verb
triplets. You think that would be easier to remember?

~~~
kseistrup
I think so. With the rhyming algorithm it's difficult for me to store the
order on the words (“Now, did skyline come before outline — or was it
byline?”), whereas I might be able to form funny pictures in my head with the
adjective-noun-verb combo.

